# Βραβείο Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2008



## curry (Sep 10, 2008)

Από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

Εγιναν γνωστοί οι υποψήφιοι του Βραβείου Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2008, που απονέμεται σε μεταφραστές στις πέντε βασικές ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες· στα αγγλικά, τα γαλλικά, τα γερμανικά, τα ισπανικά και τα ιταλικά. Το θεσμοθετούν το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης Λογοτεχνίας και Επιστημών του Ανθρώπου (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ) και το Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο, το Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο, το Ινστιτούτο Γκέτε, το Ινστιτούτο Θερβάντες και το Ιταλικό Μορφωτικό Ινστιτούτο.

Το βραβείο συνοδεύεται από 3.000 ευρώ και δικαίωμα διαμονής για ένα μήνα στο «Σπίτι της Λογοτεχνίας», στις Λεύκες της Πάρου. Η απονομή θα γίνει στις 30 του μήνα, που είναι η Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Μετάφρασης, στις 8 μ.μ., στο Ιταλικό Μορφωτικό Ινστιτούτο Αθηνών (Πατησίων 47).

Η τελική λίστα των υποψηφίων ανά κατηγορία είναι η εξής:

* Αγγλόφωνη λογοτεχνία: Σεραφείμ Βελέντζας «Αντικείμενα/Σπουδές υποδούλωσης» του Χάουαρντ Μπάρκερ (Υψιλον), Τίνα Θέου «Λοντονιστάν» του Γκαουτάμ Μαλκάνι (Ελληνικά Γράμματα), Αλέξης Καλοφωλιάς «Η κληρονομιά της απώλειας» της Κίραν Ντεσάι (Μίνωας).

* Γαλλόφωνη λογοτεχνία: Τιτίκα Δημητρούλια «Υπόθεση Τουλάγεφ» του Βίκτορα Σερζ (Scripta), Σεσίλ Ιγγλέση Μαργέλλου «Ταξίδι στην άκρη της νύχτας» του Φερντινάντ Σελίν (Εστία), Αχιλλέας Κυριακίδης «Μπουβάρ και Πεκισέ» του Γκιστάβ Φλομπέρ (Πόλις).

* Γερμανόφωνη λογοτεχνία: Γιώργος Δεπάστας «Απληστία» της Ελφρίντε Γέλινεκ (Εκκρεμές), Αλεξάνδρα Παύλου «Πάρτι και αερομαχίες» του Ελίας Κανέτι, (Καστανιώτης), Λένα Σάκαλη «Ο Κολυμβητής» της Ζούζα Μπανκ (Μελάνι).

* Ισπανόφωνη λογοτεχνία: Κώστας Αθανασίου «Βαράμο» του Σέσαρ Αϊρα (Καστανιώτης), Λεωνίδας Καρατζάς «Το Χρονικό του εκστατικού βασιλιά» του Γκονθάλο Τορέντε Μπαγιεστέρ (Ωκεανίδα), Νίκος Πρατσίνης «Ο Αλφανουί» του Ράφαελ Σάντεθ Φερλόσο (Λαγουδέρα).

* Ιταλική λογοτεχνία: Δήμητρα Δότση «Η εξαφάνιση του Πατό» του Αντρέα Καμιλέρι (Καστανιώτης), Αννα Παπασταύρου «Με τις χειρότερες προθέσεις» του Αλεσάντρο Πιπέρνο (Πατάκης), Παναγιώτης Σκόνδρας «Καπούτ» του Κούρτσιο Μαλαπάρτε (Μεταίχμιο).


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 10, 2008)

Αλίμονο σε κάτι απόκληρους που μεταφράζουν τρόμο και φρίκη...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2008)

> Αλίμονο σε κάτι απόκληρους που μεταφράζουν τρόμο και φρίκη...


Μη στενοχωριέσαι, παιδί μου. Αυτούς θα τους ανταμείψει η Ιστορία.

Τώρα θυμήθηκα κάτι:
Όταν ήμουν φοιτήτρια, επισκεπτόμουν το σπίτι ενός φίλου ο οποίος είχε κολλήσει στον τοίχο του την παρακάτω επιγραφή, που προφανώς είχε ξεσηκώσει από κάπου:
Τουφεκίστε αυτούς τους κρατουμένους προσωρινά. Αν είναι αθώοι, θα αποκατασταθούν.
Αν αναγνωρίζει κανένας από πού προέρχεται αυτό το αμίμητο, πολύ θα ήθελα να το μάθω.


----------



## sopherina (Sep 11, 2008)

Στις διακοπές μου είχα μαζί και διάβαζα ένα εξαιρετικό λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο που είχε μεταφράσει ένας από τους υποψήφιους. Πολύ συχνά διέκοπτα τη ροή της ανάγνωσης γιατί με "χτυπούσαν" κάτι μεταφραστικά μαργαριτάρια σαν σφαλιάρες. Ούτε έρευνα για τα τοπωνύμια δεν είχε κάνει ο τύπος. Για να μην αναφερθώ σε άλλα. Αν μάθω ότι βραβεύτηκε, αυτό σημαίνει ή ότι τώρα μεγάλωσε κι έμαθε (δεν διάβασα το βιβλίο που του χάρισε την υποψηφιότητα) ή ότι κάτι άλλο παίζει με τα βραβεία.
Μπορεί να ακούγομαι κομμάτι πικρόχολη αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν διάβασα το όνομά του σοκαρίστηκα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 11, 2008)

Χμ. Αν μοιάζουν με τα κρατικά βραβεία λογοτεχνίας... Ούτε ένα βιβλίο βραβευμένο που να μου αρέσει δεν έχω διαβάσει.


----------



## stathis (Sep 11, 2008)

sopherina said:


> Αν μάθω ότι βραβεύτηκε, αυτό σημαίνει ή ότι τώρα μεγάλωσε κι έμαθε (δεν διάβασα το βιβλίο που του χάρισε την υποψηφιότητα) ή ότι κάτι άλλο παίζει με τα βραβεία.


Υπάρχει και τρίτη οψιόν: στο βιβλίο που διάβασες, εκείνος να έβαλε το όνομα και κάποιοι άλλοι τη χάρη, τουτέστιν να μην έκανε αυτός τη μετάφραση. Συμβαίνει ενίοτε. (Ξέρω, κάτι σας είπα τώρα...)


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 11, 2008)

Έχω διαβάσει δύο υποψήφια βιβλία μιας εκ των κατηγοριών. Το ένα με θαυμάσια μετάφραση, το άλλο σε μερικά σημεία με έκανε να απορήσω, και τα δύο μεταφρασμένα από γνωστότατους επαγγελματίες του κλάδου. Δεν ξέρω πάντως αν φταίει η μετάφραση αλλά το πρώτο το διάβασα μονοκοπανιά και το δεύτερο ακόμα προσπαθώ να το τελειώσω (το τραβολόγησα σε όλες τις παραλίες που πήγα).


----------



## Elena (Sep 13, 2008)

curry said:


> [...]Τίνα Θέου «Λοντονιστάν» του Γκαουτάμ Μαλκάνι (Ελληνικά Γράμματα)[/COLOR]



Μεταφραστική απορία. Γιατί το «Londonistani» έχει τίτλο «Λοντονιστάν»; Eπειδή έτσι το είπαν και οι Πολωνοί;

(Βέβαια, αν μεταφραστεί -δεν ξέρω αν έχει ήδη- και το βιβλίο της Melanie Phillips ίσως να σωθούμε με ένα «Λονδονιστάν», αν και χλωμό... :) Ρωτάω γιατί πριν λίγο καιρό είχα πέσει σε αυτό:


Block 3 – multiculturalism in the media: Londonistan or Londonstani?
There has been a rash of commentaries on the status of minority communities in Britain and especially London since the London Underground bombings of 7/7. In this block we will explore the representation of Muslim communities in Melanie Philips’ book, Londonistan (2006), and compare and contrast her account with extracts from the fiction of Gautam Malkani, Londonstani (2006), as well as short works by other celebrated writers of ‘multicultural’ fiction, such as Zadie Smith, Diran Adebayo and Maggie Gee. 


αλλά και από συμπάθεια προς τους Λονδονιστανούς...)


----------



## curry (Oct 24, 2008)

Ο Νίκος Δήμου κατακεραυνώνει στην προηγούμενη Lifo την απόφαση της επιτροπής να μην βραβεύσει την Σεσίλ Ιγγλέση Μαργέλλου.

Ταξίδι στην άκρη της μικροψυχίας

Αναρωτιέμαι πάντα: Γιατί οι άνθρωποι, όταν μπαίνουν σε επιτροπές, γίνονται ανθρωπάκια;
ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΝΙΚΟ ΔΗΜΟΥ


Πριν από 33 χρόνια, στους αφορισμούς 163-165 του βιβλίου μου Η Δυστυχία του να είσαι Έλληνας (που εξακολουθεί να ανατυπώνεται) είχα κάνει ένα ειρωνικό σχόλιο για τις επιτροπές κρατικών και λογοτεχνικών βραβείων.

Έγραφα τότε για τη «γλοιώδη κολακεία, τη χαμέρπεια και τον φαβοριτισμό που χαρακτηρίζουν την πνευματική μας ζωή».

Τίποτα πιο επίκαιρο!

Κυκλοφόρησε πέρυσι μία μετάφραση που δεν θα χαρακτήριζα απλώς ως την καλύτερη της χρονιάς αλλά την καλύτερη της δεκαετίας - και βάλε. Ένα πανδύσκολο έργο, από τα κορυφαία του 20ού αιώνα, το Ταξίδι στην Άκρη της Νύχτας του Λουί Φεντινάν Σελίν, ένα βιβλίο με το οποίο έζησα έφηβος, που δεν φανταζόμουν ποτέ ότι μπορεί να αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά - μεταφράστηκε. Δεν ήταν απλώς μετάφραση (η γλώσσα και οι ρυθμοί του Σελίν δεν μεταφράζονται), ήταν αναδημιουργία, «επαναποίηση», αυτό που οι Γερμανοί αποκαλούν «Nachdichtung». Έμεινα άναυδος.

Αυτή η κορυφαία δουλειά τιμήθηκε ανάλογα από την κριτική και τους αναγνώστες. Αλλά όταν ήρθε η ώρα του Κρατικού Βραβείου Μετάφρασης, κόλλησε. Γιατί όπως σωστά γράφει ο Γιώργος Βέλτσος (που έχει χρηματίσει πρόεδρος επιτροπής κρατικών βραβείων): «... αποκλείεται να βραβευθεί το καλύτερο λογοτέχνημα ή μετάφρασμα, διότι περισσότερο από το έργο κρίνεται το πρόσωπο, οι επιρροές και οι συμμαχίες του...». («Βήμα», 5.10.08).

Το πρόσωπο λοιπόν δεν ήταν «του χώρου», δεν είχε διασυνδέσεις και διαπλοκές. Είχε μοχθήσει βέβαια επί πολλά χρόνια (τεράστιο το βιβλίο), είχε πετύχει άριστο αποτέλεσμα, αλλά δεν ήταν «δική μας» η κυρία Σεσίλ Ιγγλέση Μαργέλου. Το βραβείο δόθηκε σε μία καλή μετάφραση, καθιερωμένης όμως πανεπιστημιακού και κριτικού.

Από όλα τα φάλτσα των κρατικών επιτροπών μας (και είναι δεκάδες) τούτο είναι το πιο κραυγαλέο. Θυμίζει την ιστορική γκάφα του Ζιντ να απορρίψει τον Προυστ για τις εκδόσεις Γκαλιμάρ.

Αναρωτιέμαι πάντα: Γιατί οι άνθρωποι, όταν μπαίνουν σε επιτροπές, γίνονται ανθρωπάκια;


----------



## curry (Oct 24, 2008)

Και στη Lifo που κυκλοφορεί, συνομιλεί με τη μεταφράστρια. Διαβάστε τι λένε εδώ.

Έχει ενδιαφέρον!


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ο Δήμου απλώς επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που υπέθεσα ότι συνέβη, όταν έμαθα ποιος πήρε και ποιος δεν πήρε το βραβείο. Έχοντας διαβάσει και τα δύο βιβλία, ήμουν κι εγώ απολύτως σίγουρη ότι θα κερδίσει το Ταξίδι.


----------



## sarant (Oct 24, 2008)

Σαφώς ο Σερζ είναι (ασύγκριτα) ευκολότερος από τον Σελίν, 
κι αυτό δεν ξέρω αν το πήρε υπόψη της η επιτροπή.

Να πω την αμαρτία μου, κανένα από τα δύο βιβλία δεν με τράβηξε
τόσο ώστε να το τελειώσω (Σελίν) ή να το αρχίσω (Σερζ-Τουλάγιεφ).
Αλλά στον Σελίν έχει γίνει εξαιρετική δουλειά, όπως άλλωστε και στο
προηγούμενο δύσκολο βιβλίο της ίδιας μεταφράστριας, τον Κενώ.
Η Σεσίλ Ιγγλέση-Μαργέλλου έχει την άνεση να αφιερώνει όσο χρόνο πρέπει
στα κείμενα που μεταφράζει και έχει και την παιδεία και το ταλέντο
να αξιοποιεί θαυματουργά τον χρόνο που αφιερώνει.



ν.σ


----------



## Elena (Oct 26, 2008)

curry said:


> Ο Νίκος Δήμου κατακεραυνώνει στην προηγούμενη Lifo την απόφαση της επιτροπής να μην βραβεύσει την Σεσίλ Ιγγλέση Μαργέλλου.
> 
> [...]_Κυκλοφόρησε πέρυσι μία μετάφραση που δεν θα χαρακτήριζα απλώς ως την καλύτερη της χρονιάς αλλά την καλύτερη της δεκαετίας - και βάλε._



Είναι της μόδας η άποψη. Πάνω από 200 τίτλοι (φέτος μόνο), σίγουρα πάνω από 1500 μεταφρασμένα λογοτεχνικά στη δεκαετία, ο κύριος Δήμου τα διάβασε όλα και κατέληξε.

:) 

(Tα δε σχόλια περί Βέλτσου, δεδομένης της προηγούμενης δεκαετίας --π.χ. τα ποίηματα του Βέλτσου- όπου γάμος και χαρά και μία επιτροπή-- με τις αναφορές σε επιρροές και συμμαχίες... είναι τουλάχιστον άτοπα, αν όχι και αστεία.)

(Χωρίς να θέλω να εκφέρω άποψη ούτε για την απόφαση της επιτροπής, ούτε για τις εν λόγω μεταφράσεις.)


----------

